# Unexpected connections to unknown IP



## dj1294 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello all,

Last night I was looking through the summaries on NetLimiter which helps me keep track of what on my computer is using data and how much (I'm on a limited data plan) and I saw a new even happenining on it. Under "system -> Process 4" tab, as well as an "unrelated" tab and "Host processes for windows" tab there has been downloads/upload events using data from a range of ip addresses in the 172.16.101.xx range.

My question is this: are these normal events and should I have anything to worry about? If they are, is it possible to rein in how much data they are using in a way other than using NetLimiter?

Thanks!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

That is a private ip and most likelt relates to your local lan and is not related to internet downloads.


----------



## dj1294 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Wand3r3r, 

When you say that it relates to my local lan, what do you mean exactly? I'm not familiar with the LAN thing, but should I be worried that these IP's are showing in the processes listed? (Maybe unwanted users connecting to my computer?)


----------

